# Meat Rabbits are considered Poultry



## Ms. Research

After reading an article about a non-profit organization with the help of a Sheriff's department unjustly IMO confiscating someone's breeding stock due to cruelty, it peaked my interest why.  I did a little digging and came up with this article.   This makes it more clear why this was possibly done between a Government Agency and a Non-Profit.  It might not be the real reason, but I know how those who like to control use certain "for the better good" agenda.  

*The United States Department of Agriculture classifies rabbits as poultry. Designated as farm animals, meat rabbits are denied legal protection by the Humane Methods of Slaughter Act and Animal Welfare Act.*

My concerns with the way society is now, with the big uproar about meat and the push towards vegetarian lifestyles like tofu, is that this will not be for the benefit of protecting the meat rabbits, but a way to control it or maybe even stopping the output of meat rabbits due to the new society's outlook in what we eat.  And BTW, by society's outlook, I mean the government's influence and demand on how society should be looking like. 



http://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2006/04/04/18131131.php


Just food for thought.  Especially to those who will continue in the meat rabbit industry.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Anyone who has ever seen _Faces of Death_ would find it difficult to believe the government cares one iota about the way our animals used for food are treated.  I may be jaded, but imo the only reason the government cares about where our food comes from is that the one who controls someone's food is the one that controls that someone....


----------



## Ms. Research

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Anyone who has ever seen _Faces of Death_ would find it difficult to believe the government cares one iota about the way our animals used for food are treated.  I may be jaded,* but imo the only reason the government cares about where our food comes from is that the one who controls someone's food is the one that controls that someone...*.


X1,000,000,000


----------



## that's*satyrical

I think I may have meant _Food Inc_. there instead of _Faces of Death_ lol. I saw them both about the same time & it was a while ago....sorry....


----------



## jodief100

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Anyone who has ever seen _Faces of Death_ would find it difficult to believe the government cares one iota about the way our animals used for food are treated.  I may be jaded, but imo the only reason the government cares about where our food comes from is that the one who controls someone's food is the one that controls that someone....


I agree completely.  The safety net has become a safety hammock because the government LIKES all those people dependent on their welfare.  They keep voting for them. 

Democracies work great until people figure out they can vote themselves bread and circuses.  For awhile.


----------



## Ms. Research

jodief100 said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has ever seen _Faces of Death_ would find it difficult to believe the government cares one iota about the way our animals used for food are treated.  I may be jaded, but imo the only reason the government cares about where our food comes from is that the one who controls someone's food is the one that controls that someone....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely.  The safety net has become a safety hammock because the government LIKES all those people dependent on their welfare.  They keep voting for them.
> 
> *Democracies work great until people figure out they can vote themselves bread and circuses.  For awhile*.
Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth.  And then the rest of us have to pay for that bread and circuses votes 10 fold when the democracies fails due to incompetency.   Gee I can say, Welcome to New Jersey.  We have been living with bread and circuses votes for years.


----------



## woodleighcreek

Wait...why are they considered poultry?


----------



## Ms. Research

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Wait...why are they considered poultry?


The Federal Government, Department of Agriculture considers meat rabbits poultry.    I can't explain why the Federal Government does anything that it does. :/


----------



## woodleighcreek

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I can't explain why the Federal Government does anything that it does. :/


I dont think any of us can.


----------



## elevan

I think it's a "small livestock animal" classification.  The Ohio Livestock Standards Board puts rabbits in the poultry category too.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...why are they considered poultry?
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Government, Department of Agriculture considers meat rabbits poultry.    I can't explain why the Federal Government does anything that it does. :/
Click to expand...

Yes, and no. If you look at the actual laws, rabbits are separate from poultry.  The USDA webpage says that poultry is limited to:

Chickens, chicken eggs, turkeys,ducks, geese, pheasants, pigeons, quail, and
squab.

And has rabbit listed in the "specialties category" along with a few other
things:

Animal specialties: Fur-bearing animals, rabbits, horses, ponies, bees, fish
in captivity including fish hatcheries, worms, and laboratory animals.

I found this on the USDA website in the Animal Disposition and Reporting System
area...

Livestock and poultry are divided into the following major subgroups for
*reporting purposes*:

Livestock: Cattle, calves, swine, sheep, goats, equine, and other
Poultry: Chickens, turkeys, ducks, geese, capons, rabbits, and other


Here is a link:
http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Science/Animal_Disposition_Reporting_System/index.asp

This has to do with *slaughter facilities inspections*...I think that may be where
the misconception comes in.

Hope that helps!

Shannon


----------



## Ms. Research

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...why are they considered poultry?
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Government, Department of Agriculture considers meat rabbits poultry.    I can't explain why the Federal Government does anything that it does. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and no. If you look at the actual laws, rabbits are separate from poultry.  The USDA webpage says that poultry is limited to:
> 
> Chickens, chicken eggs, turkeys,ducks, geese, pheasants, pigeons, quail, and
> squab.
> 
> And has rabbit listed in the "specialties category" along with a few other
> things:
> 
> Animal specialties: Fur-bearing animals, rabbits, horses, ponies, bees, fish
> in captivity including fish hatcheries, worms, and laboratory animals.
> 
> I found this on the USDA website in the Animal Disposition and Reporting System
> area...
> 
> Livestock and poultry are divided into the following major subgroups for
> *reporting purposes*:
> 
> Livestock: Cattle, calves, swine, sheep, goats, equine, and other
> Poultry: Chickens, turkeys, ducks, geese, capons, rabbits, and other
> 
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Science/Animal_Disposition_Reporting_System/index.asp
> 
> This has to do with *slaughter facilities inspections*...I think that may be where
> the misconception comes in.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Shannon
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info.  Now does this mean every Mom and Pop operation with a couple rabbits will become a federally controlled slaughter facility area?  And what's the difference between that and a hunter that gets ten rabbits and slaughters them and sells half of them to his buddy?  How it look at that way?   

And reporting purposes IMO only means ratting someone out so that the Government can confiscate your livestock.  

FWIW, I see nothing good coming from this classification.  Also I remember back in the mid 90's Nebraska's slaughter houses were raided and shut down for illegal immigration workers.  Oh does that meet government standards?  Anyone have any ideas?  

Food for thought.


----------



## SillyChicken

I looked into selling processed rabbit, and you have to be federally inspected and they rabbitry has to be set up a certain way to be able to sell a processed rabbit.      I sell them live, and then process the rabbit for the person if they ask.  It's ok for me to process all I want for home consumption.   Ever have canned rabbit - deeelish! 

BTW, it's generally illegal to sell wild game.


----------



## Ms. Research

SillyChicken said:
			
		

> I looked into selling processed rabbit, and you have to be federally inspected and they rabbitry has to be set up a certain way to be able to sell a processed rabbit.      I sell them live, and then process the rabbit for the person if they ask.  It's ok for me to process all I want for home consumption.   Ever have canned rabbit - deeelish!
> 
> BTW, it's generally illegal to sell wild game.


Gee you have to abide by stricter standards than a real slaughter house.  How wacked is that.   I've observed slaughter houses in Pennsylvania, Nebraska and Ohio.  And they have government representatives right on site.  My observations found the government workers smoking cigerattes and drinking coffee.  As a matter of fact, the one in Nebraska business was interrupted when ICE came in.  And found numerous illegal immigrants working there.  Oh well, they can do it, but don't you.  :/


----------



## AZ Rabbits

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> *The United States Department of Agriculture classifies rabbits as poultry. *


I've taught my rabbits to roost, cluck and crow, so this makes perfect sense to me. You should see my New Zealand Whites welcome the new day!


----------



## doubled

AZ Heat said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The United States Department of Agriculture classifies rabbits as poultry. *
> 
> 
> 
> I've taught my rabbits to roost, cluck and crow, so this makes perfect sense to me. You should see my New Zealand Whites welcome the new day!
Click to expand...

Not trying to outdo your herd but I have some Georgia Giant Quail that Gobble............


----------



## ChickenPotPie

*Designated as farm animals, meat rabbits are denied legal protection by the Humane Methods of Slaughter Act and Animal Welfare Act.*

It looks like the few words I saw in the article were written by an ARA group.  It's a bunch of bunny berries.  I was unable to watch the video.  

n any case, the above quote in bold is contradicting.  Rabbits are designated as farm animals (edible).  That in itself qualifies rabbits them be included in the laws regarding what is and what is not humane slaughter.  The problem (for some) is that rabbits are considered food at all and not given the same "high status" as a cat or dog, which we do not eat.  The veggies and HRS folk actively seek to disrupt anything that has to do w/rabbits NOT being ONLY pets.  That makes 4H, FFA, show exhibitors, breeders, and farmers their targets.  They work to feed their recruits a bunch of misleading bologna like the statement above, which was meant to make the reader feel the poor little bunnies need to be protected, so they can gain both a following and bucket loads of cash from people who don't know more than what these ARAs are feeding them.

My understanding as to why rabbits are "considered poultry" (not quite an accurate statement) is that humane slaughter methods listed for chickens  are the same for rabbits.  There is really no need to repeat everything twice because the methods work well (are humane) for both species.  In other words, rabbits don't need to have their own laws written for them.  Does that make sense?  Do you think that is correct?


----------



## Ms. Research

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> *Designated as farm animals, meat rabbits are denied legal protection by the Humane Methods of Slaughter Act and Animal Welfare Act.*
> 
> It looks like the few words I saw in the article were written by an ARA group.  It's a bunch of bunny berries.  I was unable to watch the video.
> 
> n any case, the above quote in bold is contradicting.  Rabbits are designated as farm animals (edible).  That in itself qualifies rabbits them be included in the laws regarding what is and what is not humane slaughter.  The problem (for some) is that rabbits are considered food at all and not given the same "high status" as a cat or dog, which we do not eat.  The veggies and HRS folk actively seek to disrupt anything that has to do w/rabbits NOT being ONLY pets.  That makes 4H, FFA, show exhibitors, breeders, and farmers their targets.  They work to feed their recruits a bunch of misleading bologna like the statement above, which was meant to make the reader feel the poor little bunnies need to be protected, so they can gain both a following and bucket loads of cash from people who don't know more than what these ARAs are feeding them.
> 
> My understanding as to why rabbits are "considered poultry" (not quite an accurate statement) is that humane slaughter methods listed for chickens  are the same for rabbits.  There is really no need to repeat everything twice because the methods work well (are humane) for both species.  In other words, rabbits don't need to have their own laws written for them.  Does that make sense?  Do you think that is correct?


Makes sense, but tell that to the Federal Government.


----------

